# OKA and Domestic Ops



## 54/102 CEF (22 Jan 2005)

1991 - 5 Brigade and more deploys to OKA outside of Montreal - a link of interest to all http://carlisle-www.army.mil/usawc/Parameters/97autumn/maloney.htm


----------

